# CHEAP - SWEET - TREATS



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the gardens are out - PIKE & I look forward 2 fall = hunting & root crops - sweet potatoes - carrots - rutabagas - turnups - this is so simple - wash - cut off the greens - - chop & boil till fork tender - run thru a food mill - put in ice cube trays - the plus PIKE loves them - me can still put them in stocks - stews & soups - just a win -WIN - try it !!!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the good idea! I don't have a garden any more, but I do go to the county farmers market pretty often. They have the best, freshest stuff. It's not unusual for me to over-buy!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

We've been doing the same thing for Scout with leftover veggies from our crop share.


----------

